#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-13
<Ubuntubruger1> hello
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg har et spørgsmål, jeg er ny undenfor unbuntu
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg skal have sat en linux server op
<Ubuntubruger1> kræver det først at jeg installere ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg installere Ubuntu - og derefter ubuntu linux server oven på?
<cromag> ehm
<cromag> der er 2 slags ubuntu lige dér.
<cromag> en til alm desktop brug, som ahr gnome som window manager - og en ubuntu server edition, som du nok ønsker at bruge.
<cromag> tænker jeg
<cromag> hvad er dit mål ved installationen Ubuntubruger1 ?
<cromag> at den skal køre uden skærm mv. ?
<cromag> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download er til ubuntu server - som skal installeres alene, uden "ubuntu"
<Ubuntubruger1> 2 sek
<Ubuntubruger1> skal lige være med
<cromag> :D
<Ubuntubruger1> Mit formål med ubuntu er
<Ubuntubruger1> er lærer at opsætte en webserver
<Ubuntubruger1> og rode ved php & sql
<cromag> og det er planen kun at have en terminal adgang ? (cli)
<Ubuntubruger1> ja at lærer kommandoer og lignende
<cromag> men:
<cromag> og det er planen kun at have en terminal adgang ? (cli)
<cromag> dvs, ingen grafisk brugerflade
<Ubuntubruger1> ja?
<cromag> super
<cromag> så bare tag serveren
<cromag> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download
<Ubuntubruger1> da får jeg vel hele parken med?
<Ubuntubruger1> pakken
<Ubuntubruger1> også ting som gimp osv osv?
<Ubuntubruger1> det skal være en udviklings pc jo
<Ubuntubruger1> til at udivkle php koder og lignende?
<Ubuntubruger1> programmere+
<Ubuntubruger1> ?
<cromag> jamen, skal det være en pc du skal bruge i stedet for windows eller skal den stå i hjørnet og være en server ?
<Ubuntubruger1> pc istedet for windows?
<cromag> er det et spørgsmål ?
<Ubuntubruger1> nej hehe
<Ubuntubruger1> den skal være pc istedet for windows
<cromag> super
<cromag> så er mit bud at du tager en alm ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger1> skal lige samle op på alle disse ting
<cromag> der får du en grafisk brugerflade med.
<Ubuntubruger1> en alm ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger1> også installere jeg serveren der?
<cromag> jep, jeg linker 2 sec.
<Ubuntubruger1> kan man på nogle måde kører den online ?
<Ubuntubruger1> på et domæne eventuelt
<Ubuntubruger1> eller en IP
<cromag> du kan købe en virtuel server hos en udbyder f.eks.
<Ubuntubruger1> også på den måde lærer server arbejde den vej? - jeg ville vide hvad du kan anbefale mig
<cromag> hæng lige på
<cromag> lad mig forklarer dig :)
<cromag> jeg har selv:
<cromag> alm ubuntu 11.04 desktop edition
<cromag> den køre som webserver (apache2) - jeg kan køre gimp på den, ftp server, og xbmc til mit tv.
<cromag> den kan sagtens fungere som en webserver selvom den er en desktop udgave.
<cromag> det er vigtigt at pointere :)
<cromag> det er vel i grunden det du spørger efter ikke ?
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<Ubuntubruger1> også kan man teste det online?
<Ubuntubruger1> det kræve vel noget andet opsætning
<cromag> jeg tror ikke man kan teste det sådan rigtigt online.
<cromag> men
<cromag> du kan downloade en live CD.-
<cromag> der kan du få følelsen af det hele.
<cromag> alternativet er wubi
<Ubuntubruger1> live cd?
<Ubuntubruger1> demo mener du vel?
<Ubuntubruger1> test?
<Ubuntubruger1> fra orginale cd
<cromag> mja, både og, for du får systemet og kan bruge det.
<Ubuntubruger1> wubi ?
<cromag> wubi er supersmart.
<cromag> det er Windows Ubuntu Installer
<cromag> det er ubuntu INDE i windows.
<cromag> det gør at du ikke skal ændre ting som partitioner f.eks.
<Ubuntubruger1> aha
<Ubuntubruger1> nice
<jarlen> Hvis du installerer en webserver såsom apache på din Ubuntumaskine, kan du sagtens tilgå den fra internettet hvis du sætter din router op til det, på samme måde som hvis du installerede ubuntu server edition
<Ubuntubruger1> så kører jeg 2 windows ?
<Ubuntubruger1> 2 styresystemer mener jeg
<cromag> jep
<Ubuntubruger1> hvad kræves det at opsætning wubi?
<cromag> intet reelt set.
<cromag> jo, wubi.exe
<Ubuntubruger1> bare en installation
<Ubuntubruger1> hvordan vælger jeg så ubuntu istedet
<cromag> den laver en mægnde plads på din windows installation til rådighed for ubuntu installationen
<cromag> det ser du :D
<Ubuntubruger1> aha
<cromag> 2 sec.
<cromag> det er supersmart.
<Ubuntubruger1> kører du selv wubi?
<cromag> nope
<cromag> jeg har gjort fler gange
<cromag> http://wubi.sourceforge.net/ kig dér.
<Ubuntubruger1> fordelen ved wubi er så at man kører begge dele
<cromag> fordelen er at man kan køre det hele uden at ændre noget.
<cromag> hvis du skal køre 2 OS'er RIGTIGT ved siden af hinanden kræver det 2 paritioner på en disk, eller 2 diske.
<Ubuntubruger1> i bund og grund er det bedste selvfølig den fulde version
<cromag> hvis du er ny og ikke har ret så krævende ting du vil med din ubuntu er wubi KLART et valg jeg ville tage.
<Ubuntubruger1> aha det ville jeg prøve
<Ubuntubruger1> lige et sidste spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger1> hvordan skifter man mellem styrersystemerne?
<Ubuntubruger1> er det når man starter op?
<cromag> der vil blive ændret i windows opstartsfilen
<cromag> den giver dig valget
<cromag> og hvis du vælger at fjerne wubi, fjerner den også muligheden
<Ubuntubruger1> aha
<Ubuntubruger1> men wubi fungere selvfølig som den store pakke?
<cromag> den store pakke er MEGET..
<Ubuntubruger1> lige tilbage til linux server - så er det kun hvis man skal bruge den til dedikeret server brug+
<Ubuntubruger1> ?
<cromag> du får en basic install.
<Ubuntubruger1> aha
<Ubuntubruger1> så er det på palds
<cromag> og installere selv pakker via pakke manager.
<Ubuntubruger1> plads
<cromag> linux server er til størrer ting ja
<cromag> eller, mere didikerede ting ja
<cromag> jeg ser ingen fordel pt for dig i at vælge den
<Ubuntubruger1> så det jo intet fordel at kører linux serveR?
<Ubuntubruger1> hmm
<cromag> ikke i det her tilfælde vil jeg mene
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har set nogle kører den på deres maskiner?
<cromag> når du siger server.
<cromag> er det så server versionen af ubuntu ?
<Ubuntubruger1> nej også computer
<cromag> eller bare en webserver ?
<Ubuntubruger1> webserver.
<cromag> det gør jeg på min desktop
<cromag> 11.04
<cromag> køre fint
<cromag> jeg tror du misfortolker ordet server :D
<jarlen> Men jeg tror ikke det er så let at få adgang til din ubuntumaskine fra internettet hvis den er installeret via wubi
<Ubuntubruger1> aha
<cromag> tror du ?
<cromag> jeg kigger lige.
<Ubuntubruger1> Det jeg ville at lærer opsætte en webserver og håntere den
<Ubuntubruger1> med alle linux kommandoer
<Ubuntubruger1> og sætte en hjemmeside op på den
<jarlen> Du skal ihvertfald have windows til at bridge fra netkortet til den virtuelle maskine
<Ubuntubruger1> også evnetuelt tilgå den live et sted
<cromag> live ?
<cromag> som en alm hjemmeside
<cromag> ?
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<Ubuntubruger1> og træne mig indenfor php / mysql
<Ubuntubruger1> på min egen lille biks
<cromag> du vil kunne tilgå den lokalt som minimum
<cromag> f.eks på http://localhost/
<cromag> eller http://din.ip
<cromag> hvis du skal tilgå det fra internettet skal den selvf. være bootet op i ubuntu, og din router skal forwarde korrekte porte.
<cromag> men det er en mindre detalje
<cromag> ah.
<cromag> du skla også hente den ubuntu du vil bruge tror jeg..
<Ubuntubruger1> det er fint med localhost
<Ubuntubruger1> men den store pakken er selvfølig løsningen
<cromag> jeg har selv en maskine der køre både windows og ubuntu, og så en maskine der kun køre ubuntu.
<Ubuntubruger1> fra ubuntu
<cromag> ikke rigtigt.
<Ubuntubruger1> via wubi?
<cromag> du får en masse du ikke bruger.
<Ubuntubruger1> hvordan kan du kører begge dele?
<cromag> jeg genstarter og vælger ubuntu.
<cromag> når man installere ubuntu "rigtigt" på maskinen kan man vælge at lade den lave en menu for dig.
<cromag> Grub.
<cromag> som giver dig de forskellige muligheder.
<cromag> ved WUBI er det windows der gør det.
<cromag> da den ikke er "rigtigt" installeret direkte på disken
<cromag> men mere i en fil som har xGB til rådighed.
<Ubuntubruger1> aha ja det forståeligt
<Ubuntubruger1> Så jeg kan sagtens opsætte en webserver
<Ubuntubruger1> med php/mysql som database
<cromag> det kan jeg ikke se der skulle være problemer i.
<Ubuntubruger1> formenligt
<Ubuntubruger1> med wubi
<pixiarvai> jarlen,  jeg tror heller ikke at det kan virke med Wubi
<cromag> det er jeg ret sikker på
<cromag> pixiarvai: why not ?
<cromag> jeg har ikke engang noget jeg lige kan teste på, jeg ved ikke hvordan den reagere med min GRUB..
<pixiarvai> fordi alt det i vil rode med er "avanceret opsætning" hvor der også skal rodes med opsætningen i windows. jeg tror ikke at det er en god ide med Wubi, men det vil helt sikkert virke på en rigtig install
<jarlen> pixiarvai: Jeg tror godt det kan, men ikke lieg så let
<cromag> jeg mener wubi kan bruge samme interface som windows kan
<jarlen> Det er som sagt bare et spørgsmål om at bridge fra netkortet til wubi
<jarlen> "bare"
<pixiarvai> enig .. det er sikkert muligt, men det bliver da ret besværligt
<Ubuntubruger1> Hvorfor bruger man ikke linux server, da får man vel det hele?
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger1: Idéen med linux server er at du ikke få noget som helst
<jarlen> så kan du selv tilføje det du skal bruge
<Ubuntubruger1> aha
<jarlen> Hvorimod desktoppen giver dig alt hvad du skal bruge, så du bare kan gå i gang
<Ubuntubruger1> og man arbejder via terminalen?
<Ubuntubruger1> i desktoppen
<Ubuntubruger1> via kommandoer
<Ubuntubruger1> sudo - s bla bla
<pixiarvai> både GUI  og CLI
<jarlen> Du har ingen desktop som standard på serveren
<jarlen> som sagt, så lidt som muligt
<Ubuntubruger1> aha
<jarlen> intet unødigt, du vil gerne bruge hele din server til at serve ;)
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg tror jeg ville prøve den fulde version
<Ubuntubruger1> Standard Ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg siger mange tak for hjælpe - og til cromag :-)
<jarlen> Så hvis du skal bruge den til at kode på osv, vil jeg anbefale dig desktopversionen
<Ubuntubruger1> og alle jer andre
<pixiarvai> jeg misforstod vist ... der er CLI på server og CLI og CUI på desktop
<Ubuntubruger1> hvor kan jeg hente desktopversionen hedder den noget specielt?
<jarlen> Den vil du også kunne bruge som server i et vist omfang
<jarlen> ubuntu.com
<jarlen> tryk på download
<Ubuntubruger1> okay du mener det er den standard
<jarlen> yes
<Ubuntubruger1> 32 bit kan vel anbefales til 2 gb ram
<jarlen> 32 bit kan anbefales til det meste, skulle jeg mene :P
<pixiarvai> ja
<cromag> ja
<pixiarvai> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<Ubuntubruger1> Hhehe
<Ubuntubruger1> mange tak for hjælpen
<pixiarvai> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-server-i386.iso er det direkte downloadlink til 11.04/32bit  server
<pixiarvai> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso til desktop
<cromag> jeg vil stadig vælge wubi i første omgang.
<cromag> da localhost er nok mht web delen
<pixiarvai> jeg har slet ikke rodet med den slags i wubi. jeg ved bare at der i forvejen kan være bøvl med drivere, så jeg har ikke den store tiltro til wubi ... det er kun brugbart til "en kort test" til at se om Ubuntu er noget for en selv.
<cromag> ok.
<cromag> det er vel også lidt det der har interessen her ?
<cromag> eller, det formoder jeg :D
<pixiarvai> jeg har ikke læst hele loggen igennem hehe
<cromag> hvis man ikke har installeret linux/ubuntu før, er der meget at tage stilling til i mine øjne ved en rigtig installation
<jarlen> Hvis jeg skulle lave egentligt arbejde på en maskine, kodearbejde og gimp inklusivt, ville jeg nok foretrække ikke at ahve det kørende i en virtuel maskine i et styresystem der allerede trækker et par resourcer
<jarlen> især hvis jeg kun havde 2GB ram at lege med
<Ubuntubruger1> er det ikke bedre at købe en server?
<Ubuntubruger1> mini server?
<Ubuntubruger1> og sætte det op der?
<Ubuntubruger1> og kører normal desktop ubuntu på sin bærbar
<Ubuntubruger1> så har man hele parken?
<Ubuntubruger1> pakken
<pixiarvai> jo ... hvis man har pengene :)
<Ubuntubruger1> kan du anbefale nogle?
<jarlen> Hvad skal du bruge den til?
<Ubuntubruger1> sætte en webserver op
<Ubuntubruger1> og nogle 1 hjemmeside på
<Ubuntubruger1> få noget erfaring på området
<jarlen> hvis du endelig vil spilde penge på en ekstra maskine, så køb det billigste du kan finde
<Ubuntubruger1> kender du nogle?
<Ubuntubruger1> spilde penge?
<cromag> jeg vil gå så langt at sige; hvis det er ligemeget med selve ubuntu delen, at arbejde med den grafiske brugerflade, og du kan "nøjes" med en apache2, mysql, og lidt andet, kan du måske benytte dig af en billig Virtuel Server.
<cromag> der får du ret meget det samme, bare ude i byen. Du får dog IKKE en grafisk brugerflade at arbejde i.
<cromag> dvs, din kode med videre skal redigeres i en editor som nano eller vim. Der er dog phpmyadmin til at håndere mysql ting som oftest.
<jarlen> Jeg ville nok undgå at kode i nano og vim, især som første forsøg
<cromag> jep
<cromag> man kan selvf bruge noget på windows at kode i, og så uploade det til webserveren
<cromag> notepad++ har jeg hørt er godt, mne der er mange forskellige tror jeg
<cromag> eller, edit+(plus?)
<jarlen> Men så kan du sikkert få en alm. php webhost billigere end en virtuel server :)
<cromag> ja, det er ret sikkert.
<jarlen> Så kan du øve dig i at kode, så når du har styr på det kan du installere ubuntu og lege med serverdelen
<cromag> ja, måske starte med et webhote.
<jarlen> Det ville jeg nok. Eneste problem er at du skal uploade hver gang du har skrevet noget kode, for at teste
<cromag> ja
<jarlen> Men sådan er vi jo allesammen startet :P
<Ubuntubruger1> hhm
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har styr på kode delen
<Ubuntubruger1> Problemet ligger i at jeg gerne ville styre det hele selv
<jarlen> SÃ¥ skal du have en server
<pixiarvai> en brugt stationær måske
<jarlen> Du har ikke noget gammelt ragelse stående? En ubrugt bærbar eller noget?
<jarlen> eller stationær, of course
<Ubuntubruger1> jo en bærbar?
<Ubuntubruger1> har lige læst på nettet
<Ubuntubruger1> det er bedre med at installere ubuntu og opsætte en webserver
<Ubuntubruger1> på den
<cromag> ja, det er klart bedre at have en maskine dedikeret til noget.
<jarlen> bedre er sådan et vagt udtryk
<jarlen> bedre end hvad?
<Ubuntubruger1> og installere virutal serverVirtual Hosts i Apache2
<Ubuntubruger1> det jo bare til test
<Ubuntubruger1> så resten er jo spild af penge
<Ubuntubruger1> så jeg skal installere en normal ubuntu installation
<cromag> jarlen: i forhold til wubi, dualboot mv.
<Ubuntubruger1> og kører en webserver på
<cromag> jep
<jarlen> cromag: oh
<cromag> det synes jeg også vi har sagt tidliger :D
<Ubuntubruger1> hehe
<Ubuntubruger1> har bare ikke fået den fattet ind
<jarlen> well, du har kun brug for en dedikeret server hvis den skal køre konstant
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<Ubuntubruger1> super
<cromag> at det ville være fint, men vi har ikke rigtig vidst du havde en maskine til KUN ubuntu :D
<Ubuntubruger1> kræves det er en del opsætning at have den køre online
<Ubuntubruger1> i snakket om ruter bla bla
<cromag> det kræver ikke meget nej.
<jarlen> Det kræver en port forward, det er ca. det
<cromag> ja.
<Ubuntubruger1> aha
<Ubuntubruger1> og når jeg lukker min pc så lukker hjemmesiden også :-)
<cromag> jep
<jarlen> of course
<jarlen> der er ikke noget magi i det
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg tror det er det bedste sted at starte.
<jarlen> ... udover VirtualHost, altså :P
<Ubuntubruger1> Ubuntu - opsætning af webserver - og kører derfra
<cromag> Ubuntubruger1: hvis du har en maskine til det så klart ja.
<cromag> 100%
<Ubuntubruger1> opsætning af webserver på ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger1> ikke til en dedikeret maskine
<Ubuntubruger1> vi snakker om alt skal foregå på en bærbar
<Ubuntubruger1> 1 bærbar
<Ubuntubruger1> dvs da installeres ubuntu på den
<Ubuntubruger1> og derefter en webserver på den
<Ubuntubruger1> håber du har forstået det nu`?
<Ubuntubruger1> det er det jeg mener
<jarlen> Hvis din bærbar ikke bruges til andet, er den vel per definition dedikeret?
<pixiarvai> _D
<cromag> :D
<Ubuntubruger1> Ja hehehe
<Ubuntubruger1> hvor kan jeg læse om installere af en webserver inden jeg smutter herfra?
<Ubuntubruger1> installering
<jarlen> http://jesperjarlskov.dk/lamp-linux-apache-mysql-php-pa-dit-ubuntu-desktop/
<jarlen> ;)
<jarlen> Det er skrevet til terminalen, så du kan godt gøre det på server edition, uden desktop
<pixiarvai> jarlen,  ved du om den er med under "eksterne guides" i forum ?
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg installere desktop, da jeg får hele pakken med
<Ubuntubruger1> med interface
<jarlen> pixiarvai: næh, jeg har ikke brugt forum siden den gamle version
<jarlen> og så en del måneder før det :P
<Ubuntubruger1> jarlen kan det hele klares med desktop version?
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger1: indeed
<Ubuntubruger1> skal lige være sikker
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg siger tak for hjælpe igen
<jarlen> Du kan sagtens køre en webserver i baggrunden, det gør jeg
<jarlen> Det gør det meget lettere at udvikle
<Ubuntubruger1> Ja
<jarlen> hvilket er grunden til at jeg skrev guiden
<Ubuntubruger1> Er du god til PHP, bare af nysgerig hed?
<jarlen> Jeg har set på det før
<Ubuntubruger1> hehe
<Ubuntubruger1> ok
<pixiarvai> jarlen,  den er med
<pixiarvai> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1637#30
<jarlen> pixiarvai: Den var i hvert fald på det gamle forum kan jeg huske
<jarlen> ligesom mine terminal guides, dem kan jeg huske vi 2 diskuterede dengang jeg postede dem
<pixiarvai> hehe aptitude ?
<jarlen> aptitude!
<pixiarvai> apt-get  :-D
<jarlen> nej tak
<pixiarvai> vi installere faktisk også aptitude i "trin for trin guiden", det er jo brugt mange steder
<jarlen> Jeg har aldrig brugt andet
<pixiarvai> ok
<pixiarvai> jeg bruger vist også aptitude i mit oprydningsscript
<jarlen> ok, jeg ved ikke hvad du rydder op i. Men det er mit indtryk at det er det bedste valg hvis du skal kunne rydde ordentligt op efter dig
<pixiarvai> jo, mange steder endda
<pixiarvai> sådan her ser mit script ud http://paste.ubuntu.com/688379/
<pixiarvai> sudo rm -rf ~/.cache/*
<pixiarvai> sudo rm -rf ~/.thumbnails/*/*
<pixiarvai> sudo rm -rf ~/.thumb/*/*
<pixiarvai> de 3 er ret gode, jeg fandt 15000+ filer bare i den ene af dem
<jarlen> hvad er fordelen ved /*/* i forhold til /*?
<cromag> heh ja.
<cromag> den tænkte jeg også lige på
<[dmp]> jarlen: shellen skal arbejde mere paa at expanded det pattern :)
<pixiarvai> det var noget med at bestemte filer ikke kunne slettes hvis jeg brugte /*
<jarlen> [dmp]: godt spottet :P
<jarlen> pixiarvai: que? Det lyder som om du gør noget forkert, så :P
<pixiarvai> som ? hehehe
<jarlen> Som at få * til at matche nogle ting som * ikke matcher :P
<jarlen> [dmp]: forskellen er vel at mapper i .thumbnails or .thumb ikke slettes? kun undermappernes undermapper?
<pixiarvai> yes ... det var sådan det var
<[dmp]> jarlen: ah ja, det er self. rigtigt
<jarlen> ikek at jeg kan se hvorfor det skulle være en god ting :P
<[dmp]> jarlen: Ja umiddelbart vil jeg mene at man kan slette alle 3 directories - saa skal de nok blive oprettet hvis der er behov for dem igen
<jarlen> Ja det skulle man tro
<jarlen> Ellers mangler der vist noget fejlhåndtering i whatever bruger dem
<Ubuntubruger8> hej, jeg har brug for hjælp til installtion
<Ubuntubruger8> er da en der kan hjælpe mig?
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg har en Compag 6710b desktop på
<Ubuntubruger8> hvor jeg installare ubuntu desktop på
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg ved ikke hvordan jeg skal boote den i starten?
<Ubuntubruger8> Er da en flink gut der lige kan hjælpe er
<cromag> ikke forstået ?
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg har downloade ubuntu desktop
<Ubuntubruger8> på en dvd
<Ubuntubruger8> og nu prøver jeg at boot den
<Ubuntubruger8> men ved ikke hvordan jeg skal?
<Ubuntubruger8> Har ikke så meget erfaring indenfor området..
<cromag> og den booter ikke på dvd'en når den starter ?
<Ubuntubruger8> ikke automatiswk
<Ubuntubruger8> har trykket F12 uden held
<cromag> du skal nok ind i bios på maskinen
<Ubuntubruger8> ja ?
<Ubuntubruger8> 2 sek
<Ubuntubruger8> går lige der ind
<Ubuntubruger8> så kan du lige vejlede mig
<cromag> der bør være noget med Boot options eller lignende.
<Ubuntubruger8> ja 2 sek
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg har windows 7 på som skal væk ved ikke om det gør noget forskel
<cromag> ikke rigtig nej.
<jarlen> Du har sørget for at brænde imaget til DVD'en, ikke? Du har ikke bare brændt .iso-filen over på en skive?
<Ubuntubruger8> ok hvad gør jeg for at komme ind til boot options
<Ubuntubruger8> jo jarlen har brænd iso filen over på en skive ?
<Ubuntubruger8> brædnt"
<Ubuntubruger8> brændt
<cromag> derfor
<cromag> den kan ikke boote
<Ubuntubruger8> Har brændt den med windows 7 stifinder
<Ubuntubruger8> kastet iso filen ind og trykket brænd
<Ubuntubruger8> hvad gør jeg for at fixe dette?
<Ubuntubruger8> skal på men ny cd formentlig
<cromag> brænder en ny, med imgburn f.eks
<Ubuntubruger8> img burn?
<cromag> og vælger at den skal brænde det som et image
<cromag> ja - windows program
<Ubuntubruger8> okay 2 sek installere lige imgburn
<Ubuntubruger8> damn da røg lige en cd :-)
<jarlen> cromag: Det skal altid være dit første spørgsmål i den situation ;)
<cromag> ja - det burde det have været :)
<jarlen> Den er klassisk
<Ubuntubruger8> okay har åbne img burn
<Ubuntubruger8> nu
<Ubuntubruger8> så står da
<Ubuntubruger8> write image file to disc
<Ubuntubruger8> og create image file from disc?
<cromag> write image to disc
<Ubuntubruger8> okay
<Ubuntubruger8> ja derefteR?
<Ubuntubruger8> selecter jeg min iso fil?
<Ubuntubruger8> og derefter write ?
<cromag> yes
<Ubuntubruger8> da ikke noget med
<Ubuntubruger8> wirte spedd og copies vel?
<cromag> hva ?
<Ubuntubruger8> noget jeg skal huske inden=?
<Ubuntubruger8> udeover det
<Ubuntubruger8> ?
<cromag> det tror jeg ikke.
<Ubuntubruger8> ok
<Ubuntubruger8> ¨jeg kører den nu
<Ubuntubruger8> så
<Ubuntubruger8> skriver lige tilbage når den er færdig
<Ubuntubruger8> efter den er færdig så kører jeg cden på?
<Ubuntubruger8> genstart og ser formentlig om det virker ?
<cromag> jep
<Ubuntubruger8> hey
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg tænkte på den der menu bjælke
<Ubuntubruger8> kan den gøres fast
<Ubuntubruger8> og rykkes nede i bunden ligesom windows
<cromag> det kan den meget sikkert :)
<cromag> http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/moving-the-locked-top-panel-in-ubuntu-gnome/
<jarlen> Gnome er ikke standard længere, så den artikel er nok forældet
<cromag> er der en menubar i unity ?
<cromag> kan godt være jeg husker galt.
<cromag> jeg hoppede fra det der unity
<Ubuntubruger8> altså det er bare den der standard menu
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg har også et andet proble
<Ubuntubruger8> når jeg forstærker mit lys
<Ubuntubruger8> og den går på standby
<Ubuntubruger8> så holder den stadigvæk den lave lys
<Ubuntubruger8> og hvordan skifter jeg mit sprog på dansk
<Ubuntubruger8> nogle af delene er dansk
<Ubuntubruger8> men andre er delen er dansk
<cromag> er det engelsk nu ?
<Ubuntubruger8> ja nogle af delene
<Ubuntubruger8> sådan noget med create folder osv osv
<cromag> hvilket er dansk ?
<Ubuntubruger8> når jeg højreklikker på skrivebordfet
<cromag> oh.
<cromag> ved jeg ikke lige.
<cromag> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<cromag> måske det kan hjælpe
<Ubuntubruger8> hvad med skærmopløsning
<cromag> administration også
<Ubuntubruger8> hvor er den?`
<cromag> klik på system øverst
<cromag> og kig lidt rundt i menuerne
<Ubuntubruger8> kan ikke finde den
<cromag> den hedder nok noget med resolution
<cromag> monitors
<Ubuntubruger8> er det ved file - og edit ?
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg kan ikke finde system menu
<Ubuntubruger8> til at skifte sprog
<Ubuntubruger8> den er da slet ikke i min top
<cromag> ser det sådan her ud  http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TDwtw1QtCVI/AAAAAAAABeA/YZzc9UqaBho/ubuntu-unity-apps2.png ?
<Ubuntubruger8> nu har jeg fundet ysstem
<Ubuntubruger8> system menu
<cromag> ser det ud som linket ?
<Ubuntubruger8> ja nogen lunde
<cromag> så skal man søge efter det :)
<Ubuntubruger8> skal man selv installere text editor
<cromag> nej
<cromag> der er flere forskellige
<cromag> gedit tror jeg der er noget der hedder.
<[dmp]> den er under applications - accessories - text editor
<jarlen> alt+f2
<Ubuntubruger8> aha
<Nece228> hello, can i ask some questions in english?
<cromag> have you been to #ubuntu ?
<Nece228> those are specific questions about denmark
<cromag> give it a shot then
<Nece228> a friend of mine wants to get a job in foreign countries. at least for now denmark is one of the better places to emigrate from lithuania
<Nece228> he basically wants to work in denmark and get back here, then go back to denmark and then get back here again
<Nece228> by here i meant lithuania
<Nece228> altough he doesnt know danish nor english languages. he searches for any unqalified job. is there a possibility to get a job in denmark
<cromag> uh - that is a tough question..
<Nece228> how much he can expect to get paid for? how much is food prices in denmark
<Nece228> he of course wants to work in denmark for some months and get back here in lithuania with money
<Nece228> because in lithuania the denmark money has much more value
<pinnerup> It is very difficult to get unskilled work in Denmark if you don't speak Danish or English.
<Nece228> basically just typical emigrant
<Nece228> really? i saw job offerings to work in farm or somewhere
<pinnerup> Nece228: I'd advise against trying it.
<pinnerup> Yeah, but those jobs are usually horribly paid.
<Nece228> he has experience in working in agriculture
<Nece228> pinnerup: by horribly paid you mean how much?
<Nece228> will there be enough money to buy food and get back home with some wealth
<pinnerup> For unskilled foreigners employed seasonally in Danish agriculture, fees of 50 DKK/hour is not uncommon.
<pinnerup> No, that would not be enough to take any real amount of wealth back.
<Nece228> pinnerup: hmm. how much for instance 1kg of bread costs?
<pinnerup> Humm .. not really sure. About 20 kr., perhaps?
<Nece228> pinnerup: you never buy food in market? :D
<pinnerup> Yes, but I don't check the weight :)
<pinnerup> You can get a kilo of bread for 12 kr.
<pinnerup> (Checked netto.dk)
<Nece228> pinnerup: thanks. how much does it cost for lodging lease?
<pinnerup> That I don't know.
<pinnerup> It varies a lot depending on where you live.
<pinnerup> The gist of it is that I've heard so many stories of people who've come here to earn quick money and have had a bad experience, and I would spare your friend that disappointment.
<Nece228> so if i work for a day (8 hours) i get 400 dkk, thats 185 lithuanian litas
<Nece228> in lithuania its real to find unqalified job in which you get about 90 lithuanian litas
<Nece228> so yeah as you said its not worth it
<pinnerup> Nece228: You'll get a higher wage here, but it's much more expensive to live here.
<pinnerup> I'm a student, and I pay 3600 DKK/month in rent to live here. That would be 1 660 LTL.
<Nece228> pinnerup: but my neighbour last year went to denmark to work in farm, and after few months he went home and had 11000 dkk left
<pinnerup> I think he'd probably know more about the conditions for migrant workers than I do. Perhaps he'd be better to ask?
<Nece228> pinnerup: well not really. he says now that this job is no longer available
<Nece228> he went to it for once only
<pinnerup> I have my knowledge primarily from newspaper articles and this movie I saw last year about Romanian workers being exploited in Denmark, hoping to be able to send money back to their families.
<Nece228> pinnerup: sounds kind of sad for him
<Nece228> that friend was in england for once but returned here and said that theres nothing good in england
<Nece228> ill probably have to say same thing to him about denmark
<Nece228> pinnerup: by saying you pay 3600 DKK/month you meant you pay that money for all the things you need or only for lodging lease?
<cromag> that's what i pay in pure rent/lodging lease
<Nece228> how much for food and other mandatory things?
<cromag> that depends on what and how much you eat..
<Nece228> no fancy stuff
<cromag> have you cheked netto.dk
<Nece228> no
<Nece228> this is good source for food prices?
<cromag> thats a store
<cromag> supermarket
<Nece228> thanks im checking it out now
<cromag> fakta.dk is also a supermarket both discount
<cromag> lidl.dk as well
<cromag> look for the word "tilbudsavis" or "avis"
<cromag> means saleproducts.
<Nece228> ok thanks
<Nece228> i also use google translate
<cromag> ah yes :)
<cromag> the products in the sale papers, are a bit lower than normal prices - but often not THAT much cheaper
<Ubuntubruger8> hey
<Ubuntubruger8> er da nogle af jer der ved om jeg kan tilslutte denne chat
<Ubuntubruger8> til webkonto ?
<Nece228> oh
<Nece228> suprisingly the food is even cheaper than in lithuania
<Nece228> like three times cheaper
<cromag> really ?
<Nece228> yeah
<cromag> i had NO idea..
<Ubuntubruger6> cromag ved du om jeg kan tilføje denne chat til ubuntyh
<Ubuntubruger6> ubuntu
<Nece228> the lithuania wage minimum is 800 litas, the kg of bread costs about 5 litas
<cromag> Ubuntubruger6: ingen idé.
<cromag> and how much is 5 litas ?
<Nece228> the frozen pizza costs 7-8 litas
<Ubuntubruger6> står nemlig i chat klienten på ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger6> at man kan tilføje freenode
<Nece228> youll see the proportions
<Ubuntubruger6> hvad bruger du selv cromag
<cromag> Ubuntubruger6: irssi
<Nece228> cromag: you can imagine if the wage minimum is 800 litas and bread costs 5 litas
<Nece228> 800 litas per month
<cromag> Nece228: yeah - no doubt
<cromag> thats wicked.
<cromag> how about meat ?
<Nece228> cromag: having a ledge in city costs you about 400 litas per month in winter
<Nece228> if the wage minimum is 800 litas how do you expect us to live in our country
<Nece228> thats why theres such huge emigration
<cromag> yeah.
<cromag> i understand that
<Nece228> cromag: a 1 kg of meat costs like 24 litas
<Nece228> of course depends on what kind of meat
<cromag> 24 litas ?
<Nece228> yes
<cromag> is 1 lita like ~10DKK ?
<cromag> oh wait
<cromag> sorry :D
<Nece228> 1 Lithuanian litas = 2.15713679 Danish kroner
<cromag> wrong currency hah :D
<cromag> yes- well, yeah, that's about the same i think for chopped beaf
<Nece228> yes but you get 8 times bigger payment
<Nece228> while the food costs are basically the same
<cromag> yeah
<Nece228> one liter of gasoline costs 4.60 litas
<Ubuntubruger6> cromag kan du linke mig min menu justering igen
<cromag> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/ den ?
<Ubuntubruger6> kan du fortælle mig hvordan jeg åbner min terminal
<cromag> Nece228: here it's 12DKK
<cromag> Ubuntubruger6: alt+f2 og skriv gnome-terminal
<Nece228> cromag: price is a little bit bigger. but again, you have much higher payment
<cromag> yeah
<cromag> i see that issue.
<Ubuntubruger6> tak
<Ubuntubruger6> cromag
<Ubuntubruger6> dete r ikke sproget jeg ville ændre
<cromag> Ubuntubruger6: np :)
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg ville gerne have menuen placeret nederst
<cromag> ah
<cromag> se
<cromag> sec
<Ubuntubruger6> i windows kan man rykke den ned med musen
<Ubuntubruger6> hehe
<cromag> http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/moving-the-locked-top-panel-in-ubuntu-gnome/
<Nece228> the only way to survive here is to actually work with your wife or such so 800 + 800 = 1600 litas
<Nece228> thats enough for you to buy bread and water
<cromag> :/
<Nece228> youll eat meat only in holidays
<pinnerup> Nece228: Doesn't sound very good at all.
<pinnerup> Nece228: Perhaps it would be better to try Denmark, if that's the alternative.
<pinnerup> There are these two Lithuanian students here that I sometimes talk to. They haven't told me things were so bad.
<Nece228> pinnerup: our people are going anywhere they can. just to escape from this hell
<Ubuntubruger6> cromaq hvad er det jeg skal gøre helt præcist
<cromag> Ubuntubruger6: står det ikke i linket ?
<Ubuntubruger6> står noget kluder
<Nece228> pinnerup: of course sometimes you get lucky and find a job in which you get 1500 litas per month
<Nece228> but those jobs are on the rare side
<Nece228> still only enough for water and bread thoug
<pinnerup> :(
<Nece228> pinnerup: and to get that job at least from where i live you need to drive 100 km everyday. 100 km = 7 liters of gasoline, 7 liters = 40 litas per day just for transport
<pinnerup> The Danish state pays young people 5486 DKK/month ~ 2543 LTL/month just for studying.
<Nece228> pinnerup: is this enough for all your needs?
<pinnerup> If don't need a car or don't need to go out to eat at restaurants, then yes, you can manage.
<cromag> you can get cheap used bikes
<pinnerup> Yeah.
<cromag> the main issue i would say is the lodging
<pinnerup> Most students and young people in Denmark do not have cars. Cars are much more expensive here. But if you live in the major cities, the collective/public transport is quite good.
<Nece228> well go to lithuania and live for a year or so, youll see what is the real issue :)
<Nece228> in few months about 15000 people have emigrated from lithuania and only 7 people have immigrated to lithuania
<Nece228> does that mean something :)
<pinnerup> I'm not complaining :) I don't mind not having a car. In Copenhagen where I live it's easier to get around by bike or bus anyway.
<pinnerup> Even if I had the money for a car, there are other things I'd rather use it for.
<Nece228> pinnerup: by bike you bicycle?
<cromag> yes
<cromag> copenhagen is not THAT big.
<Nece228> cool, your ecological person
<cromag> it's safe to bike around
<cromag> Copenhagen is one of the worlds (i think) largets "biking" cities
<Nece228> i also love biking
<cromag> then copenhagen is a good place :)
<Nece228> but recently my bike broke up and like always i dont have money for repair
<jarlen> and driving a car in copenhagen and the area around it, is hell
<cromag> jarlen: agree.
<cromag> and we have good, but somewhat expensive, public transport
<cromag> bike is way cheaper
<cromag> and im off to bed
<Nece228> ok
<cromag> Nece228: i hope you find a way out for you and/or your friend
<Nece228> thanks so much for help
<Nece228> thanks, you was really helpful
<Nece228> goodnight!
<cromag> feel free to drop by once in a while :)
<Nece228> i hope i will ;)
<cromag> :)
<cromag> nite :)
<pinnerup> Nece228: It's not something I do as an act of environmental protection - it's just the easiest and cheapest way to get around. It's normally faster than busses or cars.
<pinnerup> Nece228: Have a look: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXw_t172BKY
<Nece228> pinnerup: im sure. its practical and ecological at the same time. perhaps the air in copenhagen is also clean?
<pinnerup> It's getting cleaner :)
<pinnerup> The city council is restructuring a lot of roads to have less car traffic and leave more space for bikes and pedestrians.
<Nece228> sounds really cool
<Nece228> so your advertising denmark right?
<pinnerup> I am? :)
<Nece228> yes your trying to tempt me
<Nece228> i think that would be cool to study in denmark
<Nece228> but i have ended only ten classes
<Nece228> which isnt enough for college
<pinnerup> Ah, okay.
<Nece228> i just didnt see any perspectives to continue my graduation
<Nece228> in my country its kind of expensive and... useless
<Nece228> if in university your a good student you get 170 litas per month
<Nece228> the wage minimum is 800 litas
<Nece228> thats definitely absurd
<Nece228> so i didnt continue studies
<pinnerup> Right.
<pinnerup> I can see that.
<pinnerup> Doesn't make sense.
<Nece228> watching now lithuanian students studying in denmark
<Nece228> they say they are very happy
<pinnerup> -+-
<pinnerup> In 2003, before joining the European Union, Lithuania had the highest economic growth rate amongst all candidate and member countries, reaching 8.8% in the third quarter. In 2004 – 7.4%; 2005 – 7.8%; 2006 – 7.8%; 2007 – 8.9%, 2008 Q1 – 7.0% growth in GDP reflects the impressive economic development.[43] Most of the trade Lithuania conducts is within the European Union.
<Nece228> also how about IT jobs in denmark
<pinnerup> By UN classification, Lithuania is a country with high average income. The country boasts a well-developed modern infrastructure of railways, airports and four-lane highways. As of April 2011, the unemployment rate is 13,6%.[44] Less than 2% of the population live beneath the poverty line.
<pinnerup> -+-
<pinnerup> Wikipedia says that Lithuania is okay economically?
<Nece228> pinnerup: thats a clear lie
<Nece228> statistics means nothing
<pinnerup> It also says you have a flat rate tax.
<pinnerup> Often when the economy is booming and the great companies are well off, the regular people and workers are not so.
<Nece228> yes
<Nece228> there was economic growth back in 2005
<Nece228> the payment was very high
<Nece228> until 2008
<Nece228> and now were back to where we were
<Nece228> that was just a temporary success
<Nece228> there wont be any in the future
<Nece228> Less than 2% of the population live beneath the poverty line. so yeah 800 litas per month isnt declared as poverty
<Nece228> but in reality it is
<Nece228> ok i have to go sleep now
<Nece228> bye
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-14
<Ubuntubruger9> hi
<Ubuntubruger9> i have ubuntu 11.4 and try to run a pokerclient with wine, i have installed it but it disapears after upgrade, any one, how do i start the client???
<Ubuntubruger9> juhuu
<Ubuntubruger9> det vil være en stor hjælp
 * pinnerup kører 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd bs=1M' for at rense sin harddisk helt.
<pinnerup> Og hvilken forskel gør 'bs=1M'?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-15
<MikeDK> pinnerup: måske :~$man dd gir noget
<Ubuntubruger7> hey
<Ubuntubruger7> Nolge der ved om man kan rykke menu bjælken i bunden som windows?
<Ubuntubruger7> istedet for venstre side a skærmen
<Ubuntubruger7> og er da mulighed for at åbne psd filer i ubuntu
<cromag> det er unity ?
<cromag> og psd kan nok åbnes med gimp evt. med et plugin
<cromag> unity's panel er låst.
<Ubuntubruger7> hvad med menu behjælken?
<cromag> hvis den fra start har væert i venstre side er det nok unity, og den kan man ikke flytte
<cromag> men jeg synes det ligner at GIMP kan håndtere PSD filer
<cromag> måske med nogle begræsninger da PSD er photoshop filer.
<dmcn_> gimp kan godt vise photoshop-filer, men ikke altid "korrekt"
<dmcn_> det vil sige, den tolker i visse tilfælde farver forkert o.l.
<dmcn_> jeg har god erfaring med at smide en oldgammel photoshop (7.0) ind med wine :)
<Ubuntubruger7> dmcn kan du uddybe det?
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger7, hvilken del af det?
<Ubuntubruger7> photohop delen
<dmcn> find Photoshop 7, apt-get install wine, find en tilfældig guide til installation af software i wine og følg den :)
<Ubuntubruger7> photoshop 7 er jo old gammel
<dmcn> absolut - jeg har dog ikke haft behov for mere end den kunne, men du kan sikkert finde en nyere version, som også fungerer med wine :)
<Ubuntubruger7> hvad hedder den der standard editor til ubuntu ?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: gedit - "text editor" i menuen, så vidt jeg husker
<Ubuntubruger7> altså da findes også en anden en til at kode
<Ubuntubruger7> udeover gedit
<cromag> der findes mange
<cromag> vim nano pico bare forat nævne få
<cromag> men for at kode - vil du så ikke bruge noget IDE ?
<Ubuntubruger7> ide?
<Ubuntubruger7> IDE?
<Ubuntubruger7> da er noget da hedder kain ?
<Ubuntubruger7> hvor kan jeg finde det
<Ubuntubruger7> er ikke sikker på n avnet
<cromag> jeg kender ikke kain
<cromag> IDE: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integrated_development_environment
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger7, jeg er supertilfreds med http://www.sublimetext.com/2 - men det afhænger selvfølgelig af hvad du skal kode
<Ubuntubruger7> arh ok
<Ubuntubruger7> har man mulighed for at ændre terminalen farves farve?
<cromag> Ubuntubruger7: ja, forskelligt hvordan fra terminal til terminal
<cromag> Ubuntubruger7: hvordan er dit engelsk ?
<Ubuntubruger7> okay ?
<Ubuntubruger7> det under profiler
<Ubuntubruger7> da kan man rode med indstillingerne
<cromag> f.eks ja.
<cromag> der findes et par forskellige terminaler men gnome-terminal er fint.
<cromag> vedr. dit engelsk - mange spørgsmål kan i flere tilfælde give nogle flere svar end hvad du måske specifikt spørger om herinde - ikke at vi ikke vil hjælpe, men mere at man har det med at være ret specifik, selvom der er andre ting der måske kan vise sig at være relevante som man ikke har tænkt på :)
<cromag> så engelsk og google f.eks "gnome-terminal color ubuntu"
<cromag> nu har du selv lige fundet det..
<cromag> men - du kan se fordelen :)
<Ubuntubruger7> ja
<Ubuntubruger7> :-)
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg har lige noget kan du forklare mig hvad wine er?
<cromag> ja
<Ubuntubruger7> Det formentlig en kompailer?
<Ubuntubruger7> noget lignende
<cromag> mit svar eller wine's svar ? :)
<cromag> det hurtige er: et lag til at køre windows programmer i linux
<cromag> det er IKKE alle programmer der kan køre, http://winehq.org har meget god og relevant info
<Ubuntubruger7> Hvad bruger til at skrive på denne chat?
<TLE> Ubuntubruger7: hvad mener du? Hvilket program?
<Ubuntubruger7> denne ir c chat
<Ubuntubruger7> kan man benytte et program til dette?
<Ubuntubruger7> eller kører i det i min chat kilent
<dmcn> xchat er vist det mest brugervenlige for tiden
<TLE> ja, eller gnome-xchat
<cromag> tror faktisk pidgin
<cromag> den kan lidt af hvert
<TLE> pidgin kan det også, eller hvis man er terminalnørd er irssi godt
<TLE> Ubuntubruger7: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<TLE> Ubuntubruger7: Der er liste af IRC-klienter i starten og de fleste af dem har undersider som forklarer hvordan man sætter dem op
<jarlen> pidgin kan godt klare IRC, men jeg syntes ikke det virkede så rart
<jarlen> Det adskiller sig for megetr fra alm IM
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-17
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har lige installeret ubuntu og sat sproget til dansk ,men i menuerne er sproget stadig engelsk hvordan får jeg det til dansk?
<Ubuntubruger1> "?spørgsmål" jeg har lige installeret ubuntu og sat sproget til dansk ,men i menuerne er sproget stadig engelsk hvordan får jeg det til dans
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger1 http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#14
<pixiarvai> punkt6 burde virke
<pixiarvai> havde du kablet netværk på under install ?
<Ubuntubruger5> nogen på linjen? (:
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål. jeg overvejer at starte på at bruge ubuntu. Jeg kan ikke helt finde ud af om min computer bliver gendannet efter installation af ubuntu, så filer (dokumenter, musik mm) og programmer bliver fjernet fra maskinen?
<jarlen> Du kan godt dele din harddisk op så windows og ubuntu begge ligger der
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-18
<wangerin> Hej folkens. Er der nogen som ved om der findes en NAS som kan kobles på LAN samtidig med at en enhed har adgang til data via USB?
<wangerin> Jeg har en dvb-t box som kan optage til en usbdisk. Ingen problem i det. Jeg vil bare gerne kunne tilgå filerne fra mit LAN, uden at skulle skifte stik mellem dvbt-box og computer
<TLE> wangerin: jeg ved godt det ikke er det du spørger om, men ville det ikke være nemmere at tilgå din HD via LAN fra din dvbt-box hvis den kan det, eller at få den til at servere filerne på LAN via dens USB-forbindelse?
<wangerin> TLE: Det kan den ikke. Jeg kan kun tilslutte en dum usb-stick.
<wangerin> Hvis der nu findes en ting som kan simulere en usb-disk, men gemme filerne på en delt disk ville det løse mit problem ;-)
<TLE> nåååå, det er en rigtig BOX ikke en decideret computer
<wangerin> Nemlig. Et antennestik, et hdmi-stik og et scart-stik ;-)
<TLE> av, jeg har aldrig hørt om det, men jeg har heller ikke specielt meget forstand på NAS og den slags så det kan godt være det findes
<wangerin> Ja havde det været en computer havde der ikke været noget problem
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-11
<ahf> k
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-12
<Mikkel^> ?spørgsmål Understøtter Ubuntu HT (Hyper Threadings) overhovedet? - Da jeg er igang med at kigge på muligheden på 2stk CPU'er med 2,40GHZ med 4 cores + 8 threads. -- Håber i kan svare, om det understøtter :)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-14
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I'd like to know if any of you guys know about other accomodations people can use while they go to the UDS, so I can put it in the wiki.
<Ubuntubruger3> hi
<Ubuntubruger3> hej
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg har en IBM T60 hvilket linux system anbefller i så?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-15
<mote> ?spørgsmål Jeg er ved at prøve at automounte en disk i fstab, men der er mellemrum i diskens label, hvordan skriver jeg navnet på disken i fstab "" virker ikke??
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-16
<Ubuntubruger1> hello er da nogle?
<arlo> hey nogle der ved hvornda jeg
<arlo> hvordan jeg åbner porte spørgsmål?
<arlo> Hey er da nogle linux experter her
<arlo> Hey, er da nogle server experter here?
<jarlen> arlo: hvorfor er dine porte lukket?
<arlo> jarlen
<arlo> Problemet ligger jeg har en ubuntu server direkte koblet ppå
<arlo> via kablet netværk
<arlo> Jeg kan connecte fra min local ip men ikke min offentlige
<arlo> det er en clean ny ubuntu server
<arlo> Jeg har den ved siden af mig
<jarlen> Har du en offentlig IP?
<jarlen> Hvis du har den stående derhjemme er det ikke sikkert at du kan få hul igennem din internetudbyder
<arlo> jeg jeg har en offentlig ip
<arlo> Jarlen det har virket før
<arlo> Problemer ligger i jeg ingen route rhar
<jarlen> så burde der ikke været noget der lukker porte på vejen
<arlo> hmm hvad kan det  være har rodet med de i 2-3 time rnu
<arlo> timer"
<arlo> Vi har en server som er koblet direkte på via kablet netværk
<jarlen> Hvad har du i dine iptables?
<jarlen> iptables -L
<arlo> den kan også connectet via sftp intet addr
<arlo> 2 sek
<arlo> Jarlen : http://pastebin.com/WiXUuH2W
<jarlen> Jeg kender ikke så meget til ufw, men jeg kan se at der er opsat regler. Det er meget fornuftigt
<arlo> har kun aktiveret ufw
<arlo> ikke andet
<arlo> Har du mulighed for at tage et kig på det jarlen via teamwiewer på ssh - only 1 minute :-)?
<jarlen> Det ser ud som om det er den der har lavet alle reglerne
<arlo> Kan være du kan trylle julemanden frem.
<arlo> nej har ingen regler lavet.
<jarlen> ufw har lavet regler
<arlo> Ja det kan muligvis passe
<jarlen> Jeg kender som sagt ikke så meget til ufw, men umiddelbart ser det ud som om din ssh-port burde være åben
<arlo> Det er den ip jeg sidder på nu
<arlo> Kan du se om den er offentlig
<jarlen> ssh: connect to host port 22: No route to host
<arlo> hva ville det sige?
<jarlen> Jeg kan ikke nå din ssh herfra
<arlo> hmm
<arlo> Ja det må være nogle porte
<arlo> men det har virket før
<arlo> men ip adressen er offentlig
<jarlen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<jarlen> Ubuntu community documentation har en guide til ufw
<arlo> Ufw den tilføjer porte?
<jarlen> Du kan prøve sudo ufw allow ssh
<arlo> åbner porte?
<arlo> Skipping adding existing rule Skipping adding existing rule (v6)
<arlo> siger den nu
<jarlen> Det er et interface til at opsætte din firewall
<jarlen> så den håndterer porte, ja. Åbner og lukker
<jarlen> hm, jeg kan stadig ikke nå din ssh
<arlo> kan jeg heller ikke
<arlo> hmm skal man måske skifte sftp port?
<jarlen> Det ville være fjollet, nu den har en standard port
<arlo> hmm
<jarlen> er det den samme ip din maskine får tildelt?
<jarlen> i ifconfig
<arlo> jeg kan ikke se min ipadresse i ifconfig
<arlo> ingen steder
<jarlen> Så er det første problem
<arlo>  inet addr:10.64.12.107  Bcast:10.64.12.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<arlo> tjek http://pastebin.com/0FntNWU8
<jarlen> Det er en lokal adresse, den er ikke offentlig
<arlo> hvad er problemet tror du
<jarlen> At du får tildelt en IP-adresse der ikke er offentlig
<arlo> aha
<arlo> det er den fulde pastebin jeg har linket dig har du set den < fra ifconfig
<jarlen> hvilket giver fin mening, hvis du har flere maskiner online, så må der stå en router et sted og fordele forbindelsen
<arlo> da kun 1 maskine
<arlo> min windows maskine får også en 10.... < osv
<arlo> men når jeg går ind på myip.dk
<arlo> får jeg en anden ip 91.
<arlo> 91.100
<jarlen> hvordan kan du have en ubuntu server og en windows maskine hvis du kun har en maskine?
<jarlen> Ja, 10.* er den lokale adresse du får, 91.* er så den offentlige ud på interwebben
<arlo> ja
<arlo> jeg har en test bærbar window < og en ubuntu server
<arlo> i min bærbar kan jeg heller ikke se den offentlige ip
<jarlen> nej hvis du får begge 2 på samtidig står der en router og fordeler dit internet mellem maskinerne
<jarlen> routeren har måske den offentlige ip
<arlo> vi har ingen router
<jarlen> Så du flytter kablet over i din windowsmaskine når den skal online?
<arlo> vi har sådan en
<arlo> http://di1-1.shoppingshadow.com/images/pi/4a/e8/5d/121382067-260x260-0-0_hewlett+packard+hp+2510+24g+procurve+24+port+gigab.jpg
<arlo> som har en kabel fra stikdåsen til den
<arlo> også andre kabler til maskinerne
<jarlen> hold da op, det er noget af en switch at have stående
<jarlen> Men der står tilsyneladende et eller andet og leger DHCP på dit netværk, som deler IP-adresser ud
<arlo> ja hehe
<arlo> noget gammel gas
<arlo> hva fanden kan det være
<arlo> skal jeg lige fjerne den switch
<arlo> det kan kun være dne så
<arlo> tror du at det er den?
<arlo> jeg prøver lige så vender jeg lige tilbagwe
<arlo> 2 sek
<Ubuntubruger7> hey jarlen det var ikke den switch
<Ubuntubruger7> den fungere som den skal
<jarlen> Der er nogen der dele IP-adresser ud til de maskiner der står bag switchen
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg har fjernet switchen og testet direkte
<Ubuntubruger7> det var det samme
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg ved vi ikke har andre maskiner eller en dhcp server
<Ubuntubruger7> tror du en router kan løse problemet
<jarlen> Det vil stadig kræve at routeren får lov at være DHCP i stedet for dendu har nu
<tz> En venlig sjæl der kan hjælpe en ubuntu nybegynder? :)
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-09
<Ubuntubruger8> hei alle sammen.
<Ubuntubruger8> har installert xubuntu på HP bærebar, men den fungerer ikke bra.
<Ubuntubruger8> burde jeg installert andre utgave av ubuntu?
<KaptenRodSkagg> anyone here that use b-one as a host for drupal?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-10
<Ubuntubruger1> Hej... Nogle der kan hjælpe med Ubuntu på en HP bærbar hvor den indbygget wifi driver ikke virker ?
<Ubuntubruger1> fik hjælp for ca. 1år siden med en magn til. Det var noget med jeg skulle hente en pakke selv i terminalen og installer, og så virke´de det. Men har ikke selv styr på alle de koder.... Mener pakken hed noget med 41 eller 43
<Christian_Arvai> Ubuntubruger1, jeg kan da prøve :) Hvis du er medlem inde i ubuntudanmarks forum, vil jeg dog mene at det er nemmere derinde, da der jo så er flere som kan hjælpe
<Christian_Arvai> ahh ok, så tror jeg godt jeg kan finde den
<Christian_Arvai> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter && sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Christian_Arvai> Sammenfattet fra denne tråd http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=17411&p=116376&hilit=Broadcom#p116376
<Ubuntubruger1> er ikke medlem, Det min svigerfars bærbar, det fordi den en ældre med kun 1gb ram så den kører ikke windows særlig godt. Men ubuntu fint, men den havde problemer med wifi efter 1år og så geninstallerede de ubuntu hvor jeg ikke var hjemme til kikke på det wifi, så nu er driveren væk vi installerede den gang
<Christian_Arvai> Ubuntubruger1, hvis at du husker "43", så er jeg ret sikker på at den overstående kommanod hjælper. ellers kan jeg nemt lave en ny, der ændre det retur
<Ubuntubruger1> YEPS kan huske det var B43 nu.... Men jeg er slet slet ikke inde i de commands i terminalen... Kan du guide mig trin for trin i terminal ? så gir de en bajer til mig når den virker igen hehe
<Christian_Arvai> jeg finder da lige en fin guide til dig
<Ubuntubruger1> Den er lige ved at opdater ubuntu.. så åbner jeg terminalen bagefter og så går vi i krig :D
<Christian_Arvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=50&Itemid=58
<Christian_Arvai> du kan læse den først
<Christian_Arvai> stien er nok ikke den samme, så tryk Ctrl+Alt+t for at åbne Terminalen
<Ubuntubruger1> Men jeg skal skrive     ->   sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Ubuntubruger1> og
<Ubuntubruger1> sudo apt-get b43-fwcutter
<Christian_Arvai> åhhh, det er chatten der deler kommandoen. her er den i fuld længde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6088295/
<Ubuntubruger1> installer den selv softwaren når jeg skriver det så`?
<Christian_Arvai> ja. du indsætter hele kommandoen med copy/paste ind i Terminalen. tryk "Enter". Indtast dit password (det er usynligt af sikkerhedsmæssige årsager). Tryk "Enter" igen. Og så skulle det hele kører af sig selv.
<Ubuntubruger1> med det er 2 commands jeg skal skrive, køre den ene først og så installer den og den anden bagefter ikk da ?
<Christian_Arvai> nej. det var ikke meningen at den skulle deles. det er denn irc-chat der gjorte det. du skal kopiere den fra http://paste.ubuntu.com/6088295/
<Ubuntubruger1> den skriver     kunner ikke lokalisere pakken firmware-b43-fwcutter
<Christian_Arvai> hmmm. har du aktiveret softwarekilderne?
<Ubuntubruger1> skrev forkert der sker noget nu
<Christian_Arvai> super
<Christian_Arvai> du skal sandsynligvis genstarte pc'en bagefter. men nu da jeg har brugt tid på at hjælpe, må du meget gerne kigge forbi herinde bagefter, og sige om det virkede ;)
<Ubuntubruger1> Det virker nu skulle ikke genstarte :)
<Christian_Arvai> perfekt :)
<Ubuntubruger1> takker mange gange for hjælpen, gemmer den her chat så jeg har det til næstegang :)
<Christian_Arvai> det var så lidt. i øvrigt vil jeg anbefale dig at bogmærke http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/ . så har du også det til en anden gang
<Ubuntubruger1> yes jeg takker igen .... :)
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-12
<Ubuntubruger7> Hejsa
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-13
<Ubuntubruger5> er der nogen der der kan hjælpe med lidt hotspot (wifi) & LAN (kabel) udfordringer?
<Ubuntubruger5> problemet er at jeg kan når jeg er forbundet via hotspot ikke tilgå noget som helst på LAN
<Ubuntubruger5> eller når LAN kablet er stukket først i kan jeg kun tilgå LAN og ikke surfe selvom jeg er forbundet til hotspot???
<Ubuntubruger5> ?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-14
<Ubuntubruger8> Hej!
<TLE> Ubuntubruger8: hej
<TLE> hvis du har et spørgsmål så bare fyr løs og sæt gerne kodeordet "?spørgsmål" ind foran, så ser folk det nemmere
<Ubuntubruger8_> Hej!
<Ubuntubruger8> "?spørgsmål"
<Ubuntubruger8> Har læst en artikel fra Politiken online om at man ved køb af computer kan bede butik om at trække et beløb fra købsprisen der svarer til prisen for Mikrosofts styresystem. Hvor har I gode erfaringer med at gøre dette? I hvilken butik? Bor i København.
<Ubuntubruger8> http://politiken.dk/tjek/digitalt/forbrugerelektronik/ECE1167535/du-kan-sige-nej-tak-til-microsoft-og-faa-penge-tilbage/
<Ubuntubruger5> Hej igen. Det var mig som spurgte til hvor man NEMT kan købe computer fratrukket prisen for Microsoft styrestystem.
<Ubuntubruger5> http://politiken.dk/tjek/digitalt/forbrugerelektronik/ECE1167535/du-kan-sige-nej-tak-til-microsoft-og-faa-penge-tilbage/
<sbc> Ubuntubruger5: Hvis du er klar på at bestille over nettet kan det vist lade sig gøre hos en del forhandlere.
<sbc> Ubuntubruger5: Jeg finder bl.a. denne hos fcomputer:
<sbc> https://www.fcomputer.dk/?show=system_show&sysid=3638&utm_source=priser.dk&utm_medium=agregate&utm_campaign=priser.dk
<sbc> Der er en 'drop down' menu, hvor du kan vælge Windows OS til. Hvis du ikke vælger det til bliver prisen ikke lagt til (som jeg læser hjemmesiden).
<sbc> (De har sikkert mange andre modeller, det var bare den jeg lige faldt over)
<Ubuntubruger5> Denne er deres billigste bærbare computer: https://www.fcomputer.dk/computer/b%C3%A6rbar/lenovo/g585-2181-4gb-e1-1200-15.6%E2%80%B3-hd7310-sort.html
<Ubuntubruger5> Er den ok til Ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg ved ikke om du har erfaringer med Føniks - f.eks. mht. garantiforpligtelser???
<sbc> Men der ser det ikke ud ti lat du kan vælge OS fra.
<sbc> Jeg har ingen erfaring med dem, men antager at de overholder de garantiforpligtigelser som de har som dansk firma.
<sbc> Jeg kender en fyr der arbejder hos dem, og han er fin nok, så jeg antager der er styr på det der skal være styr på.
<sbc> Ubuntubruger5: Den artikel du henviste til var fra 2011. Licensen for Windows 8 er vist blevet ændret, så man ikke helt har samme rettighed længere.
<sbc> ... tror jeg nok. Jeg er ikke jurist.
<Ubuntubruger5> Men jeg kan måske spørge Føniks - hvis de ellers har en del ubuntu-kunder??? Hvem har?
<DYSW> Hejsa. Jeg bruger quantal på en maskine, Så lige kernel versionen, 3.5.0, men det er ikke den sidste i http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ for quantal. Er der nogen der ved hvorfor ?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-09-08
<BW^-> sorry guys but "Blomsterdekoratører" is correct Danish, right? :)
<BW^-> aa it's correct, super
#ubuntu-dk 2014-09-09
<Ubuntubruger8> hvilken version af ubuntu passer til en com med 6 gb ram og 1,6 x2 processor?
<Ubuntubruger8> undskyld "spørgsmål" :)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-09-10
<Christian_Arvai> Hej kasperd  . Demń fejl som du oplevede da du oprettede din konto i forum, og at det først virkede da du slettede indholdet i feltet "IRC Nickname", er åbentbart ikke enestående. Vi kigger lige på en tilsvarende sag, så måske er der en fejl (mere eller mindre periodisk) i den formula.
#ubuntu-dk 2014-09-14
<Christian_Arvai_> kasperd_, er du her nu? :)
#ubuntu-dk 2015-09-07
<TLE> Hejsa. Er der nogen måde at få en fil til at dukke op i "recently used" i fildialoger, fra commandolinjen?
<TLE> Altså, som jeg forstår problemer, er jeg på udkig efter en touch lignende kommando der laver en log indgang hos zeitgeist
#ubuntu-dk 2015-09-13
<lars_t_h> pinnerup Kan du få fat i AJenbo eller en anden administrator på ubuntudanmark.dk/forum ? Jeg er blokeret af et  !"#%%& spam filter, og ubuntudanmarkd.dkś certifikat udløber ved midnat.
<lars_t_h> pinnerup, jeg kan ikke skrive indlæg i forum.
 * lars_t_h fandt AJenbo email adresse så han har fået besked om begge problemer
#ubuntu-dk 2016-09-13
<Ubuntubruger9> Hej, jeg har et spørgsmål ang. install af en Ubuntu server jeg håber en eller anden kan hjælpe mig med?
<mads-> Ubuntubruger9: Fyr
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg overvejer at købe mig en Intel NUC som skal sættes op som Ubuntu server. Jeg kunne selvfølgelig godt tænke mig bedst mulig performance. Jeg synes at have læst general komplikationer med at kunne se de her nye NVMe diske ved installation af nyt OS?
<Ubuntubruger9> Spørgsmålet er kortere sagt, kan jeg købe en Samsung SM961 SSD M.2 2280 NVMe - 128GB og uden problemer få en Ubuntu server op at køre derpå?
<mads-> Det aner jeg ikke hvad er. Men prøv at en google. Jeg kan ikke se hvorfor sådan en ting ikke skulle kunne køre linux.
<nmollerup> Ubuntubruger9: der var nogle udfordringer med ubuntu 15.10 med at få netop det setup til at virke, men ved ikke hvad status er pt
<Ubuntubruger9> Nej okay, i sidste ende skal jeg bare have et godt setup der fungere og hvor der ikke opstår problematikker. Jeg er ny på Ubuntu, så det skal virke! Den skal fungere med PMS, så det burde fungere optimalt selv med ikke NVMe diske
